# Overheating



## vern10th (Jul 23, 2015)

I've got an '09 with aprox. 70K miles and it overheated on my a few days ago. Wouldn't cool down with the usual turning on heater, etc. After my mechanic replaced the thermostat and Heat Sensor, it's obviously got something much more serious wrong with it due to the heat. It will start and idle but will not rev or accelerate past about 2000 RPM's. Cracked head? Who knows. Anyway, just wondering if anyone has had a problem with overheating and\or if anyone knows if there is a history of this sort of breakdowns? This is the first and only time it's overheated and I'm afraid my engine is kaput! Any info would be much appreciated.

thanks,
DREW


----------

